# Dan's Delight BBQ



## ksmith9 (Jul 14, 2020)

Howdy everyone.I 've been trying to come up with a bbq sauce for a while but I'm not sure what style I am. I'm not super into the tangy stuff so not necessarily vinegar heavy and I don't usually eat regular ketchup on my starches so I typically stay away from that.

about a month ago I went to a smokehouse named Mr. Bills smokehouse in Lincoln City, Oregon. They had a phenomenal sauce called Dan's Delight BBQ sauce. I literally drank the sauce on everything. It was a very dark almost brown color and I could tell there were quiet a few herbs and a beautiful sweetness that ended with just a tongue tickle of heat. It was heavenly. I've tried emailing the place a few times to see if I could purchase more sauce or if they would be kind enough to give me any tips or starting points, but have heard nothing :(. I would say that with my past tasting experiences I gravitate towards darker sauces, almost even to black sauces. (Not sure if that helps narrow anything down)

i guess at the very least I'm writing on here hoping to create a web of potential people that can help me or give me tips on a general style I should explore.

also if anyone is near Lincoln City you got to check the place out. They have so many exotic smoked meats and seafood, and I was also given a bowl of their homemade baked beans which were ridiculous! The guy at the counter was even nice enough to show me his smoking set up and give me tips on basting.

Thanks for any tips and help from all of you. You guys always seem to have the answers I'm looking for!


----------



## udaman (Jul 14, 2020)

Marionberry Chipotle BBQ Sauce (15 oz)
					





					mrbillssmokehouse.com
				



is this the sauce?


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 14, 2020)

Nice find Udaman


----------



## ksmith9 (Jul 14, 2020)

No that was another one they were selling there. They don't have it on their website. I asked the guy if he had a homemade sauce and he pulled out an unlabeled jar and slapped his own label on at that point


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 14, 2020)

ksmith9 said:


> No that was another one they were selling there. They don't have it on their website. I asked the guy if he had a homemade sauce and he pulled out an unlabeled jar and slapped his own label on at that point



It looks like you now have the challenge of replicating that sauce and sharing the recipe.

JC


----------

